
macOS Catalina Preview - runesoerensen
https://www.apple.com/macos/catalina-preview/
======
purephase
The iPad as a tablet feature is pretty amazing. Curious to see what impact
that will have on the tablet market.

Always nice to see Apple push further on both the privacy and accessibility
front too.

The limits functionality is new to me. As a parent (with children too young
for devices) it is appealing to have services like this by default, so that we
can set the expectations early when we do introduce them. Even if it's not
Apple, this will drive it into other manufacturers etc.

> macOS Catalina runs in its own read-only volume, so it’s separate from all
> other data on your Mac, and nothing can accidentally overwrite your system
> files. And Gatekeeper ensures that new apps you install have been checked
> for known security issues before you run them, so you’re always using good
> software.

This is particularly interesting too. I can definitely see the support
implications here, but it will be interesting to see how tools like homebrew
etc. play in this read-only world.

~~~
comex
Homebrew has always kept itself separate from the OS (using /usr/local as a
prefix), and SIP has already prevented you from modifying OS files for several
years, unless you turn it off. So I think nothing happens to Homebrew at all.

------
tracker1
Without proper Nvidia support, I'm effectively stuck at High Sierra.

~~~
imagetic
Probably the biggest blow of them all.

------
whalabi
I'm just astonished by the sheer amount of changes.

On Linux it seems there's maybe 1% of this in each major update (not their
fault of course)

~~~
azinman2
Well in some ways it is 'their fault' in that there's split development
between many competing designs, which means lots of wheel reinvention that
increases overall fiction, as well as burnout.

It's too bad -- if things were easier and more advanced I would expect people
like UX professionals to want to contribute to build up their portfolio.

~~~
whalabi
Sure, but I was referring to the amount of money being spent to develop Linux,
Apple obviously has infinitely more cash and developers.

And Linux has to compete with that.

It's really more astonishingly impressive that Linux gets what it does, when
you compare their resources to that of the absurdly wealthy and powerful
Microsoft, Google, and Apple.

